# Transcend JF V30 4Gb unrecognised



## amitkrmalik (Jan 12, 2009)

I was using this JF V30 4Gb drive since 4 months until it get started giving issues.
1. It is now detected as "Generic USB Flash Device".
2. Unable to format the device.
3. Unable to access the contents.

I am using the Windows XP. Do let me know if you need any more information.
Could you please help me in reviving this device.
I had tried to use the mformat. could not format the device.
here are the device details.

Name: Mass Storage Device  (USB2.0)
Logic Driver: E:\ 
VID&PID: Vid_058f&Pid_1234
Speed: high speed
VendorID: Generic
ProductID: USB Flash Disk
Product Revision: 7.76
Vendor Description: Alcor Micro
Product Description: Mass Storage Device
Serial Number:


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 14, 2009)

have u used windows disk management utility??


----------



## realdan (Jan 15, 2009)

i have the same problem recently..i one day thought of wiping the transcend 4gb pen drive and see how it goes..it took a lot of time and i cancel the wipe then after sometime pull it out..then the next time i use it i got greeted with the same error message that you got..


----------



## amitkrmalik (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks to all who had replied to the thread. I had been in touch with the Transcend guys for the same and they provided me the steps to get my device back in shape.
You need to have the serial no of the device handy for that.
This will make the device as a fresh (formatting low level) thus all your data would be lost.
Do let me know how can i upload that utility here.


----------



## amitkrmalik (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Please find the utility which will help you to recover the trancsend Flash USB drives, if gone bad.
All you need is the Valid Serial No of the USB flash drive.
Refer the Link to find where the Serial No could be for your drive.
*www.transcendusa.com/Support/GetSerialNo.asp?FldNo=3&LangNo=0&PType

Find the utility @ *www.esnips.com/web/USBfiles/

usage is very easy and explained well in the user manual. If you still have the doubt PM me.

Thanks for all those replies

Regards,
Amit Kumar Malik


----------



## PavanRAM (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Amit, 
I have similar kind of issue with my 8 GB Transcend JF V30 Flash Drive, i have downloaded the tool and the manual, but when i run the tool a command windows pops up and closes. I am not getting the screen which is mentioned in the Manual. If i try to run the tool from the command line it says "Program too Big to fit in Memory" Please let me know what can be the issue. 
Is there any other way to download or run the tool.

Thanks & Regards,
Pavan Ram.


----------



## amitkrmalik (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Pavan,

I am not very sure about why the utility is not working for your 8Gb Flash.
If I remember correctly, Internet connectivity is required for the utility to work.
I had re-uploaded it to "*www.esnips.com/web/USBfiles/"
you can also try to get in touch with the "Transcend support" they are really helpful.

support email id: techsupport@transcendusa.com

Regards,
Amit Kumar


----------



## realdan (Feb 4, 2009)

S/N incorrect. Please check your S/N again


----------



## amitkrmalik (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Realdan, 
you can find the location of the S/N on your device 
*www.transcendusa.com/Support/...LangNo=0&PType
If you are unlucky to find it contact the customer support, probably they might have some utility to do it without that as well.


realdan said:


> S/N incorrect. Please check your S/N again


----------



## Plok (Feb 17, 2009)

man i cant use the prog...the archive is corrupt...


----------



## amitkrmalik (Feb 23, 2009)

Try the *www.esnips.com/web/USBfiles/ I had uploaded the application there.


Plok said:


> man i cant use the prog...the archive is corrupt...


----------



## mike ming (Feb 24, 2009)

did u get any msg before "please insert disk into drive "? coz when i plug in my usb it detects as a flash drive but when double clicked i get the above msg.
any idea whats happening?


----------



## realdan (Feb 24, 2009)

avoid transcend of this particular make...have an older transcend 1gb still goin strong as of today....bought years back


----------



## mike ming (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey amitkrmalik  5 stars man!! the tool works awsome !!
Its like a factory  reset tool. i used to get the msg which i posted in my last post. after the tool its simply Rocking now!!

Thanks!!


----------



## donnihw (Mar 28, 2009)

amitkrmalik said:


> Try the *www.esnips.com/web/USBfiles/ I had uploaded the application there.



*www.esnips.com/web/USBfiles/ 
I have the same problem. And i find out my S/N
but this link won't open . 

can i have another link?
or can i have the name of the utility so i can browse in internet?
or please pm me the utility...

Thanks very much


----------



## donnihw (Mar 30, 2009)

I've solve my problem. Thanks man.. you're the best


----------

